# Remote Control hiring 2 composers



## robteehan (Apr 1, 2012)

April fools 

Admit it, your heart is pounding right now!


----------



## Resoded (Apr 1, 2012)

robteehan @ 1st April 2012 said:


> April fools
> 
> Admit it, your heart is pounding right now!



Famous last words.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 1, 2012)

I admit.....


----------



## Kralc (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, saddest part about this is I didn't even realize that it was april fools day. I had no idea.

You sir had me fooled. :lol:


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Apr 1, 2012)

Whats even more funny is how your not getting that many replies because people don't want to admit that when they read this they had a sliver of hope.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 1, 2012)

Some of us already work for them, so...


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Apr 1, 2012)

....whilst others actually realize the economics of simply the overhead when working there....and would rather keep that six figure sum in our pockets.....


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Hal (Apr 1, 2012)

i hate you !


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Apr 1, 2012)

Brobdingnagian @ Sun Apr 01 said:


> ....whilst others actually realize the economics of simply the overhead when working there....and would rather keep that six figure sum in our pockets.....



You mean living in LA and not get paid a dime while working at Remote?


----------



## Jaap (Apr 1, 2012)

Jeffrey Peterson @ Sun Apr 01 said:


> Whats even more funny is how your not getting that many replies because people don't want to admit that when they read this they had a sliver of hope.



:mrgreen: 

This must be the topic with the lowest post/views ratio about Hans Zimmer/Remote Control on this board


----------



## robteehan (Apr 2, 2012)

Jaap @ Mon Apr 02 said:


> This must be the topic with the lowest post/views ratio about Hans Zimmer/Remote Control on this board



Yeah I know!
I posted a similar prank on a tuba board wherein I implied that the tuba player for the New York Philharmonic is retiring. 500 views and ZERO replies. Believe me, that headline would have set some hearts fluttering. I remember a few years ago when a working tuba player died in my city and I had no choice but to acknowledge that I was, at least a little bit, excited about the prospect of moving up one spot in the local pecking order. This was a disturbing realization that prompted me to re-think the direction of my career.

I guess I'm mostly just being a mischievous little $#@! here, but I also wanted to make the point that many of the most successful people that we admire, tend to have built their own success through hard work and hustle rather than by waiting for something already built to "open up" and simply sliding on in to a fabulous career.


----------



## rpaillot (Apr 2, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Apr 01 said:


> Some of us already work for them, so...



You mean working for the assistant of the assistant of the assistant of the coffee guy ? :lol:


----------



## Jaap (Apr 2, 2012)

robteehan @ Mon Apr 02 said:


> I guess I'm mostly just being a mischievous little $#@! here, but I also wanted to make the point that many of the most successful people that we admire, tend to have built their own success through hard work and hustle rather than by waiting for something already built to "open up" and simply sliding on in to a fabulous career.



This is actually a very good and fair point and my point of view as well. I do believe that success comes through hard work and dedication, however a position at for example RC can be a great opportunity to learn and build on your own future, however I don't think an entry like that can and should be found on a forum. Accomplishing something to enter such a company as Remote Control needs already a lot of hard work and dedication and exposure of your professional self.


----------

